# TDF Ad - San Gregorio store



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ibike app tv ad features a very familiar stop on the Tunitas Creek loop. Did you catch it?

fc

<img src="https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/cc/California_2008_-_Rob_095.jpg/800px-California_2008_-_Rob_095.jpg">


----------



## hechtic (Jul 21, 2011)

I noticed. Thought it was very cool. Then I had to rewind since I noticed that both guys scamper into the store with their shoes on. The folks at the SG General Store are pretty clear about cyclists not coming into the place with their shoes on. You can even see the sign in the ad. Pretty funny.

(I'd post an image of the sign, but apparently I haven't posted enough here to have the privilege to include images or links with my posts. C'est la vie.)

the image is on Flickr

just paste this after the flick.com and you'll see it:

/photos/americanidle/4024206078/sizes/l/in/set-72157622489248597/


----------



## hechtic (Jul 21, 2011)

Found the ad on YouTube:

Again, I can't post the url or embed it. 

Just go to YouTube and search for "IBikeDash T" and it will come up first in the results.

Maybe someone else can post it here.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

That is one dorky video! The thing with the sign is hilarious though. And the map is completely wrong. Here it is on YouTube ...


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Wait...what? They didn't take off their shoes before entering the store!!!


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey, those guys didn't read the sign!

I'm not convinced that the guy on the mountain bike isn't just wearing sneakers. Roadie is wearing cycling shoes and it does look like he has cleats installed on them, but I'm amazed by how he just pulls up to disengage a Look style pedal like that. Then again, he IS wearing a visor on the helmet.


----------



## numbnutz (Mar 14, 2005)

BikeSnobNYC has a discussion of this lame ad in yesterday's blog


----------

